# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Insane 10W LED light for Nano tank...

## Maria

Just sharing....Insane 10W LED floodlight for my 45cmx20cmx25cm tank....my tank became daylight when it is on.....i think can easily power up a 60cm tank....

----------


## Shadow

do note more light mean harder to maintain, especially against algae.  :Opps:

----------


## jamesneo

> Just sharing....Insane 10W LED floodlight for my 45cmx20cmx25cm tank....my tank became daylight when it is on.....i think can easily power up a 60cm tank....


Wow, that's a really powerful LEDs.

What is the brand? Where did you get it? What is the damage?  :Wink:

----------


## Maria

> Wow, that's a really powerful LEDs.
> 
> What is the brand? Where did you get it? What is the damage?


Pros 
It is powered by 1 x 10W Led...they have also 20w, 30w, 50w, 100w and 250w led flood lights...
Comes with different input 12v-24v and 110v-240v...

It has no brand from China website, the 10W i bought cost $13USD but Shipping is $9USD so total after paypal is...SGD$28.90.
Search for LCK led and you will find them. They are cheaper than dealxtreme....

Cons
The website does not entertain emails from ordering wrong items...they do not answer phone [email protected]#$%!$%

The 10W led flood light is very effective only to the distance of 1.2m....after that the light concentration is really lousy....i would say you probably need 2 x 10W for 3ft tank or 3 x 10w for 4ft to achieve the same brightness i have. Considering 30W electricity consumption for 4 ft tank...it is still cheap not to mention the savings in electricity....

----------


## Maria

> do note more light mean harder to maintain, especially against algae.


Yes bro, i kept the lighting to only 4hrs a day...given that i did not put any rich nutrition soil like ADA...only root tabs and water change 3 x 20% per week should reduce the algae risk...

----------


## Maria

I should have buy this instead [email protected]#%$%$#^%$#

Aquarium LED DIY KIThttp://www.lck-led.com/aluminum-aqua...html?cPath=153

----------


## jamesneo

Thanks for the info. Really a good link for those who want to DIY and provide cheaper options than Deal extreme. 

Why did you buy the flood light with 12V/24V? They have AC 230V. 
How do you mount this flood light at the top of the tank? Can't see properly. 

Can the front panel (that black thingy) of the flood light be removed? [So that the spread is even greater] 

I saw in website that the flood light is $18 USD not $13USD right?  :Smile: 

Effective distance of 1.2m is more than enough. Unlikely someone have a tank that is of 1.2m (4ft) height  :Smile: 

From the day you placed this order, how long does it take to reach you? Dealextreme usually take about 4 weeks.

----------


## Maria

Hi James,

Why did you buy the flood light with 12V/24V? They have AC 230V. 
Ans: I click on the wrong model....should be the 230V input instead..... :Exasperated: 

How do you mount this flood light at the top of the tank?
Ans: i just cable tie it to the aluminium rail behind the tank...

Can the front panel (that black thingy) of the flood light be removed
Ans: yes but the light spread will not be focus....

I saw in website that the flood light is $18 USD not $13USD right?
Ans: This model without the step down transformer built in is $13USD...

From the day you placed this order, how long does it take to reach you? Dealextreme usually take about 4 weeks.
Ans: It was delivered to me in 14days as compare to deal extreme....

----------


## cherabin

The DIY set is only for up till 37cm? Will be excellent if they offer 2', 3' etc lengths. I also noticed they don't state the colour temperature of the LEDs. Something I would personally prefer in the 6500k range.

----------


## jamesneo

Maria: Thanks for the prompt reply. 
I am really tempted to try it out.  :Smile: 

The LEDs 6000K to 6500K is suitable for planted tanks. 
Should be better than those T8 tube type.  :Smile:

----------


## Maria

> The DIY set is only for up till 37cm? Will be excellent if they offer 2', 3' etc lengths. I also noticed they don't state the colour temperature of the LEDs. Something I would personally prefer in the 6500k range.


Sorry can i ask whether is your surname is Lee???
just curious coz i have a friend who like to use this nick.

----------


## cherabin

Yes. Who's this?  :Smile:

----------


## limz_777

i was thinking of ordering this for my 30 cm cube too,you order the cool white 6500k-7000k? also how's the heat produced like?

----------


## felix_fx2

Thanks for the good links.  :Smile:

----------


## Maria

> i was thinking of ordering this for my 30 cm cube too,you order the cool white 6500k-7000k? also how's the heat produced like?


The light from the led practically no heat, it does not heat up the water but the casing of the flood light is a little warm....probably about 50 degree Celsius.

----------


## Maria

> Yes. Who's this?


Hmmm....secret..... :Embarassed:

----------


## jamesneo

> Hi James,
> 
> Why did you buy the flood light with 12V/24V? They have AC 230V. 
> Ans: I click on the wrong model....should be the 230V input instead.....
> 
> How do you mount this flood light at the top of the tank?
> Ans: i just cable tie it to the aluminium rail behind the tank...
> 
> Can the front panel (that black thingy) of the flood light be removed
> ...



Hi Maria, 

What is the distance between the top of your tank and the flood light LED? 

It looks like the spread of the LEDs light is just nice to cover 45cm length of your tank. 
If the flood light LED is placed slightly higher, is the spread enough to cover a 2feet (60cm) tank? 

I do not like the light to be focused. Actually i like it to be spreaded out. Reason being so that not too much algae (if it happen) will be concentrated on one spot and fishes do not have to put on "shade" when swimming through this area.  :Wink: 

This flood light really remind me of the 150W Metal Halide that was commonly use for big planted tanks. Think with this flood light, metal halide will go into history.

----------


## Maria

Hi James,

What is the distance between the top of your tank and the flood light LED? 
Ans: about 15cm/ 6 inch


It looks like the spread of the LEDs light is just nice to cover 45cm length of your tank. 
If the flood light LED is placed slightly higher, is the spread enough to cover a 2feet (60cm) tank? 

Ans: yes it is enough to cover a 60cm anytime just put it 2 to 3 inch higher...the light would still be as bright as mine....


I do not like the light to be focused. Actually i like it to be spreaded out. Reason being so that not too much algae (if it happen) will be concentrated on one spot and fishes do not have to put on "shade" when swimming through this area.  :Wink: 

Ans: At 15 cm height...the light covers more than evenly throughout the whole tank....if i took out the cover...it will be quite bright to cover my whole living room....

This flood light really remind me of the 150W Metal Halide that was commonly use for big planted tanks. Think with this flood light, metal halide will go into history.
Ans: yes i agree, the brightness of it is comparable to a 150w metal halite but without the heat and expensive electricity bills....(if your tank height is deep eg 1 metre...the led light may not be able to penetrate as deep as the metal halite)

----------


## jamesneo

> Hi James,
> 
> What is the distance between the top of your tank and the flood light LED? 
> Ans: about 15cm/ 6 inch
> 
> 
> It looks like the spread of the LEDs light is just nice to cover 45cm length of your tank. 
> If the flood light LED is placed slightly higher, is the spread enough to cover a 2feet (60cm) tank? 
> 
> ...


Thanks Maria. 

Placed my order for 2 flood lights to try it out but get stuck at the order confirmation. 

"Secure Connection Failed
An error occurred during a connection to www.paypal.com.
SSL received a record that exceeded the maximum permissible length.

(Error code: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)" 

Look like a technical problem from their web-site. Have already email them to look into it.

----------


## Navanod

Nice flood light...
I'm not able to find the $13 version anymore though. Also, I'm more interested in the 12000K version...But I have very limited space above the tank as its a 2 tier rack...argh!

Oh, how do you power the unit? Would the AC version simply be plug and play?

----------


## bravobb

Look powerful enough... i think i can even try it on my 6 feet.. only livestock no plants.. so this brightness is good enough...
Anyone can tell me how to order this ?

----------


## Shadow

just click the link at post #6

----------


## bravobb

By the way, one thing I still have doubt.
Why is the LED casing so hot as in like 50 degree when touch... If the power consumption is only 10W, it should not be that hot.. My T5 21Wx4 are not even that hot when touch.. If only someone have a power measurement to measure the consumption whether it is 10W as stated. Beware china product sometime can be misleading as they may not present all the information in a product.. Later if you use this and switch on for long hours and assume only 10W, then when PUB bill come.. You will jump! Just my 2 cents of concern.

----------


## Shadow

Because it is LED. LED generate heat on its electrode, that is why all high power LED will required heat sink. I cant comment on this 10W model though, never have one.

T5 generating heat in all around. Just imagine all the heat generated by T5 was collected into one small area, it is probably will be as hot as LED.

----------


## Navanod

Also, note that LED's is driven by amperage, not wattage. A 3W LED can be a miserable 0.5amp or a high powered 3amp monster.
In both cases, the heat and light output (taking into the efficiency of the LED chip), can be vastly different.

For highly efficient and powerful LEDs, such as the Cree XML-T6, it is not necessary to drive it at it's max 3A. It can be driven at 1A and is still crazy bright compared to older LEDs and at that kinda amperage, actually runs cooler and on less wattage.

This is main reason why the old "watts per gallon" calculations cannot be used for LEDs when trying to determine the amount of lights to use for a tank.

----------


## Maria

> Nice flood light...
> I'm not able to find the $13 version anymore though. Also, I'm more interested in the 12000K version...But I have very limited space above the tank as its a 2 tier rack...argh!
> 
> Oh, how do you power the unit? Would the AC version simply be plug and play?


Hi, i believe the AC version is plug and play. Please take note of the dimension of the flood light when ordering. I think they got the pic for the dimension.

Remark: double check and double check your order before payment....THEY DONT ENTERTAIN EMAIL & PHONE CALL [email protected]#@%$#%$!#^%#^%#^#!^(*** NO SERVICE) BUY AT OWN RISK....

----------


## Evilsands

Question: What is the different between D/C and A/C?
Should I order the D/C or A/C

And Maria, How long did it take to reach you?

----------


## benkho

seriously man, its only a 2 page thread. it took Maria 14days.

----------


## Maria

> seriously man, its only a 2 page thread. it took Maria 14days.


Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## bravobb

> Also, note that LED's is driven by amperage, not wattage. A 3W LED can be a miserable 0.5amp or a high powered 3amp monster.
> In both cases, the heat and light output (taking into the efficiency of the LED chip), can be vastly different.
> 
> For highly efficient and powerful LEDs, such as the Cree XML-T6, it is not necessary to drive it at it's max 3A. It can be driven at 1A and is still crazy bright compared to older LEDs and at that kinda amperage, actually runs cooler and on less wattage.
> 
> This is main reason why the old "watts per gallon" calculations cannot be used for LEDs when trying to determine the amount of lights to use for a tank.


Bro, it is too profound.... i am lost.. and i am not sure whether now to get this 10W or not... Also very scary on their service and respond... no guarrantee and high risk purchase... if DOA how ? Complain to who ?

----------


## Maria

> Bro, it is too profound.... i am lost.. and i am not sure whether now to get this 10W or not... Also very scary on their service and respond... no guarrantee and high risk purchase... if DOA how ? Complain to who ?


Bro, sorry to say they got no service and support as i ordered the wrong item and immediately drop them a few emails and also a few phone calls but No responds from them...but they still delivered the item i ordered wrongly...

i ordered the item simply by gambling factor as i fully understand the risk factors involve and have mentality prepared if the item are not delivered or item DOA or simply got MUG.
As i duno them nor are they a reliable merchant....i had my share of disappointments with deal extreme as well...end of the day...when buying something online...there is no true protection...
Even with paypal....i have my share of disappointment as well....they earn the exchange rates when paying and when something happens....they practically have no solutions and you wont get your money back from paypal as well...

----------


## jamesneo

> Bro, it is too profound.... i am lost.. and i am not sure whether now to get this 10W or not... Also very scary on their service and respond... no guarrantee and high risk purchase... if DOA how ? Complain to who ?





> Bro, sorry to say they got no service and support as i ordered the wrong item and immediately drop them a few emails and also a few phone calls but No responds from them...but they still delivered the item i ordered wrongly...
> 
> i ordered the item simply by gambling factor as i fully understand the risk factors involve and have mentality prepared if the item are not delivered or item DOA or simply got MUG.
> As i duno them nor are they a reliable merchant....i had my share of disappointments with deal extreme as well...end of the day...when buying something online...there is no true protection...
> Even with paypal....i have my share of disappointment as well....they earn the exchange rates when paying and when something happens....they practically have no solutions and you wont get your money back from paypal as well...



Their website does not accept credit card payment yet, only paypal at the moment. To get a response from them, you need to create a user account and submit a support ticket. 
I submitted a few tickets yesterday due to connection problem with paypal and lck-leds (Elvis) responded within the same day to answer my queries. 
A email will be sent to your email address as well, something like below:

Your Support Ticket has been replied to. You can view the changes at:
http://www.lck-led.com/ticket_view.php?tlid=3m3F8u7WXX
If you have more Questions, please continue to use our support ticket system.

I'll sucessfully placed my order yesterday successfully and get an update through email (something like this)

LCK LED STORE - PROFFESIONAL LED
------------------------------------------------------
Order Number: 4246
Detailed Invoice: http://www.lck-led.com/account_histo...?order_id=42XX
Date Ordered: Monday 04 June, 2012
The comments for your order are
Your order has been updated to the following status.
New status: Processing

It will take between 6 to 10 days to reach Singapore. Finger cross for now.  :Roll Eyes: 
Can't wait for it to arrive. 

Placing order is quite a breeze if not for the paypal connection problem which i encountered yesterday.  :Smile: 

I am getting 2 pcs (total 20W) to try it out to replace my old 36x3W + Ballasts (Total 108W + say 12W) PL light for my low maintenance tank.

*Total saving of $$$/month = 100W per month = 0.1KW x 28cts/KWH x 7hours/day x 30days = $5.88/months*

If this is successful, will get may be another 1 or 2 pcs for my other tanks to cut down my total electricity bill to $10+ saving per month.

----------


## Maria

Hi james,

How come they are so good to you....i sent them emails...they never reply....

----------


## Maria

> It will take between 6 to 10 days to reach Singapore. Finger cross for now. 
> Can't wait for it to arrive. 
> 
> Placing order is quite a breeze if not for the paypal connection problem which i encountered yesterday. 
> 
> I am getting 2 pcs (total 20W) to try it out to replace my old 36x3W + Ballasts (Total 108W + say 12W) PL light for my low maintenance tank.
> 
> *Total saving of $$$/month = 100W per month = 0.1KW x 28cts/KWH x 7hours/day x 30days = $5.88/months*
> 
> If this is successful, will get may be another 1 or 2 pcs for my other tanks to cut down my total electricity bill to $10+ saving per month.



James,

With the 10W LED lamp...it almost blind me when i switch it on the 1st time....taken by surprise how can a 10W produce such brightness....

I think you better put on sunglass before you switch the 20W on.....

----------


## jamesneo

> Hi james,
> 
> How come they are so good to you....i sent them emails...they never reply....


Haha, may be i am lucky.  :Smile: 
Think they want people to create a account first and submit support ticket (for serious buyer).
If unregistered people send queries via their website email address, they may think you are not a serious buyer.  :Smile:

----------


## jamesneo

> James,
> 
> With the 10W LED lamp...it almost blind me when i switch it on the 1st time....taken by surprise how can a 10W produce such brightness....
> 
> I think you better put on sunglass before you switch the 20W on.....


Thanks and noted.  :Cool:  
Thank for the wonderful link again. My tank is 4 feet so i think i need 2 pcs for to shine those blind spot of the tank, especially the corners.

----------


## bravobb

Hi James,
is the shipping cost doubled or the same for 2 pieces ?

----------


## Navanod

> Bro, it is too profound.... i am lost.. and i am not sure whether now to get this 10W or not... Also very scary on their service and respond... no guarrantee and high risk purchase... if DOA how ? Complain to who ?


My apologies for all that technical jargons. I'm such a geek  :Razz: 
To be very honest, when I buy something from Ebay or any Hong Kong/China related websites, I'm prepared to lose it. Most of the time, I try with something I can afford to lose, something cheap, to test water so to say.
It's unlike buying from Amazon or Newegg, where there's some channel to complain.

I had a thread previously about buying LED tubes from Alibaba. It ended with me getting an underpowered LED tube that wasn't what I wanted, and the vendor getting only half the money because I blocked payment to him in time.

For an $18USD light, can take the risk right?

----------


## benkho

bravobb thats a fantastic question because i want to ask the exact same thing (if buy more save on shipping maybe we can group buy  :Smile:  ). but LED no warranty abit scary no?

----------


## Navanod

> James,
> 
> With the 10W LED lamp...it almost blind me when i switch it on the 1st time....taken by surprise how can a 10W produce such brightness....
> 
> I think you better put on sunglass before you switch the 20W on.....


LED has come a long way bro. I can do "Batman" sign at night using a 3x3W torchlight. hahaha!

----------


## Navanod

> Hi James,
> is the shipping cost doubled or the same for 2 pieces ?


I just checked. 1 pc cost about $10USD while 2pcs will cost $16USD.

----------


## bravobb

Actually, i was not thinking about group purchase... i was thinking if i get one now and if good, and i get another one later.. i may end up paying 2 shipment fee... so want to find out first... hehe..

----------


## bravobb

> I just checked. 1 pc cost about $10USD while 2pcs will cost $16USD.


 Thanks for finding out... now considering... to get 2 pieces for my new tank..

----------


## Maria

Here a good estimate of the 10W brightness...



Here a good comparison of the size btw 10w and 20w

----------


## bravobb

I realise if you buy more, the shipping is so much more cheaper... shipping only USD 31.71 if you buy 8 pieces.. I think we can really pool the purchase together... but i cannot help to buy right now as i am going overseas in 2 weeks time so will not be around for a while... Maybe someone else want to do the honor to help ? I would like 4 pieces..

----------


## jamesneo

> I just checked. 1 pc cost about $10USD while 2pcs will cost $16USD.


Yes, shipping cost is about USD$16.

Here are the details: 

Registered Air Parcel (Weight: 1.6 KG. Delivery Time: 4-6 Days): $16.32

*Note: For new registered user, you are entitled to a USD$5 credit which you could utilise for your purchase.*

----------


## jamesneo

> Here a good estimate of the 10W brightness...
> 
> 
> 
> Here a good comparison of the size btw 10w and 20w


WOW!!! Amazing. Have to think about algae problem next after saving on the electricity bill.  :Smile:

----------


## Maria

I believe you guys will enjoy the 10W led performance....i sure did...
Lucky mine so far no algae...being water changing diligently...

----------


## bravobb

> I believe you guys will enjoy the 10W led performance....i sure did...
> Lucky mine so far no algae...being water changing diligently...


Bro, why worry about algae... just get more pleco... or it is because they destroy plants ?

----------


## benkho

i have found a local supplier that carries a similar/same product. 10w flood light. but it costs 75sgd a piece with a 2 year 1-1 warranty. basically it is 3x the price of the LCK one. i am having a hard time deciding which to get. Bold.sg (i am not related to them)

----------


## jamesneo

> i have found a local supplier that carries a similar/same product. 10w flood light. but it costs 75sgd a piece with a 2 year 1-1 warranty. basically it is 3x the price of the LCK one. i am having a hard time deciding which to get. Bold.sg (i am not related to them)


Another local supplier at Sin Ming Lane. http://www.ai-ledlight.com/ 
Their LEDs are locally produced and claimed to be 30% to 40% brighter. Their price are more expensive than DX and lck-leds but cheaper than those who mass order LEDs in the Mass order section. May be quality is different. Can't compare apple with orange.  :Smile: 

*From http://www.ai-ledlight.com/ website, 
They have T8 as well as T5 LEDs lamp (from 2ft to 5ft) price ranging from S$22 to S$88 depending on different quality and standards.*

----------


## limz_777

what are you growing in the tank?

----------


## Maria

> Another local supplier at Sin Ming Lane. http://www.ai-ledlight.com/ 
> Their LEDs are locally produced and claimed to be 30% to 40% brighter. Their price are more expensive than DX and lck-leds but cheaper than those who mass order LEDs in the Mass order section. May be quality is different. Can't compare apple with orange. 
> 
> *From http://www.ai-ledlight.com/ website, 
> They have T8 as well as T5 LEDs lamp (from 2ft to 5ft) price ranging from S$22 to S$88 depending on different quality and standards.*


If the price is reasonable i would preferred to buy from local store as normally the no brand cina items dont last. I maybe ordering for AI-ledlight for my house reno. Thanks bro for the link.

----------


## bravobb

> Another local supplier at Sin Ming Lane. http://www.ai-ledlight.com/ 
> Their LEDs are locally produced and claimed to be 30% to 40% brighter. Their price are more expensive than DX and lck-leds but cheaper than those who mass order LEDs in the Mass order section. May be quality is different. Can't compare apple with orange. 
> 
> *From http://www.ai-ledlight.com/ website, 
> They have T8 as well as T5 LEDs lamp (from 2ft to 5ft) price ranging from S$22 to S$88 depending on different quality and standards.*


Their LED 3’ T5 Lamp 11W, costs SGD70.... i am using 4x T5 3' 21W each... total 84W.... if i replaced with 4x 11W... 44W.. not much saving and have to fork out $70x4 = $280 to replace the tub... I think the flood LED is more worth while.

----------


## Navanod

> Their LED 3’ T5 Lamp 11W, costs SGD70.... i am using 4x T5 3' 21W each... total 84W.... if i replaced with 4x 11W... 44W.. not much saving and have to fork out $70x4 = $280 to replace the tub... I think the flood LED is more worth while.


bravobb, if you don't mind T8 tubes instead

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...11!?highlight=

Of course, those flood lights will still cost less. However, in terms of space savings, T8 tubes have the upper hand

----------


## bravobb

> bravobb, if you don't mind T8 tubes instead
> 
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/78388-Eco-quarium-LED-light-tube-Better-Price-after-Labour-Day-2011!?highlight=
> 
> Of course, those flood lights will still cost less. However, in terms of space savings, T8 tubes have the upper hand


I am thinking of replacing my current normal T5 tubes, so T8 is not really a choice for me. Also, if i am getting a new light set for my new tank, i will not get T8 also since it does not come with casing. Thus, the flood light is more suitable for me since it has casing and the LED.. and cheaper somemore... I just had to DIY to mount it on top of my glass cover.. (I already got an idea... ^_^ )

----------


## Maria

Please share your pic for the diy stand when its done, hehe.Thanks

----------


## bravobb

> Please share your pic for the diy stand when its done, hehe.Thanks


Sure, no problem. 
But my new tank will only be ready earliest end of this month.. and also not sure how long this AI-LED take to delivery or self collect... so please have patient with me... maybe someone else already have the same thinking as me... ^_^

----------


## benkho

was at sim lim tower today, found another supplier. 1yr warranty, $35 dollars! WOOHOO! but takes 2-3wks.

----------


## bravobb

> was at sim lim tower today, found another supplier. 1yr warranty, $35 dollars! WOOHOO! but takes 2-3wks.


Great. Please share your finding when you install it. Thanks.

----------


## Wahlin

For those who want to order from LCK LED. I suggest you ask seller to quote DHL Express delivery instead of the usual airmail. DHL Express ship out from China is cheap. For 1kg, DHL Express 2-3 day is about USD14.20.

Shipping Method ServiceResult Cost
EMS Express(5-7 days)Door to Door US$ 13.09
DHL Express(2-3 days)Door to Door US$ 14.2
UPS Expedited (4-5workdays)Door to Door US$ 18.53
UPS Express Saver (2-3workdays)Door to Door US$ 20.19
FEDEX EXPEDITED(4-5workdays)Door to Door US$ 53.14
FedEx Express(2-3 days)Door to Door US$ 66.78

----------


## ethan2008

Thanks Maria for sharing. Any updates on the LED flood light? Any good results from it?

By the way, I just ordered 4x10W LED Flood Light (White) - AC85-256V, 8-900LM from the site, 3 for my 4x2x2.5 and another one for my office nano tank. Can't wait for the shipment to arrived  :Smile:

----------


## xiaofeng90

Great gem , Maria .
I feel like getting too anyone want to joint purchase  :Grin:

----------


## felix_fx2

Xiaofeng, you have my contact?
I might want also, but let's bring it offline and posts results later  :Smile:

----------


## xiaofeng90

> Xiaofeng, you have my contact?
> I might want also, but let's bring it offline and posts results later


I don't have your contact ya , haha ok pm you  :Grin:

----------


## revo79

Hi bros, so for shrimps tank with mini fissidens and mosses, which would you go for? The 10W 12000K or the 10W 6000-6500K LED flood light?

----------


## ethan2008

Guys, got mine!! Received the items within 5 days, I am impressed with the delivery speed. Tested the light on my Nano, fantastic.  :Very Happy: 

Tried it out on my 2.5' deep tank, but unfortunately is too dim (initially hoping to replace my current T5). I ordered 4 pcs and will only be using 1, so am letting go 3 sets 10W (white) at slightly below cost, S$28 per piece. 

Xiaofeng, what are you waiting  :Smile:  PM me for fast deal!  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## ethan2008

> I ordered 4 pcs and will only be using 1, so am letting go 3 sets 10W (white) at slightly below cost, S$28 per piece.


Guys, all 3 items reserved. I hope moderators would not mind me posting this "sale" post here  :Shocked:

----------


## jamesneo

I do have 1 extra pc of this 10W LED to let go too as i have bought extra. I have already attached it to a 3 pin plug. PM me if interested.

----------


## cephelix

james: Is the 10W LED still available? can't seem to PM you.

and how does it perform at growing plants?

----------


## jamesneo

> james: Is the 10W LED still available? can't seem to PM you.
> 
> and how does it perform at growing plants?


The set is reserved by xiaofeng. 
The lightset is good for plant as it is rated at about 6500K. 
Do take note not to place the lightset too close to the water surface to acheive a good spread spectrum of the light. Those high maintenance plants (required high light) should be planted right below the lightset. 

Happy planting.

----------


## bravobb

James, saw your message.. wanted to get from you.. But also saw your location.. Tampines... Sad.. too far for me.
Anyone else near West selling ?

----------


## cephelix

dang....and tampines is so close to me too....

----------


## felix_fx2

Guys, don't OT and turn this into selling thread (which it of course is wrong)

Anyone care to share mounting pictures?

----------


## Cyberkinetic

Hi James, 

i'm a little confused.. you said not to place it too close to the water surface but high maintenance ones need to be planted right below.. so is it to place or not to place closer to the water? 

Or is it because this is a flood light, so have to play around and find a height which allows the spread to be even across the whole tank? 

Cheers




> The set is reserved by xiaofeng. 
> The lightset is good for plant as it is rated at about 6500K. 
> Do take note not to place the lightset too close to the water surface to acheive a good spread spectrum of the light. Those high maintenance plants (required high light) should be planted right below the lightset. 
> 
> Happy planting.

----------


## jamesneo

> Hi James, 
> 
> i'm a little confused.. you said not to place it too close to the water surface but high maintenance ones need to be planted right below.. so is it to place or not to place closer to the water? 
> 
> Or is it because this is a flood light, so have to play around and find a height which allows the spread to be even across the whole tank? 
> 
> Cheers


Ohh... let me clarify. I mounted the lightset about 20cm from the water surface. The spread of this LED is about 120 degree, so the further away the lightset is mounted from the water surface, the more light coverage you will get for the tank. I do notice that light from the LED are more intense than those at the tailend of the light spectrum, thus i suggested that high maintenance plants are planted directly below the lightset. LEDs light are sometime call spotlight as the light spectrum are concentrated in a particular direction.

----------


## Cyberkinetic

Thanks James, I understand now.  :Smile:

----------


## ne0matr1x

Anybody care to share on the LED lights performance on the plants? Any pearling occurred? And can it grow high demanding plants like HC, hairgrass or glosso? I'm very interested to change my FL lights to LED but still not convinced on LED growing plants.

My tank is 4'x 1.5' x 1.5' and my lights are mounted about 20 cm above the water surface. As it is, my 54W x 4 FL is making the glosso grow upwards and not crawl, so I have to add 4' PL light (not sure the wattage).

The 20cm gap between the water surface is for aesthetic reasons. If this LED is good enough, I will switch.

----------


## Cyberkinetic

I got one of the 10w, and tested it on my 40cm(10gallon) tank running 2x16w T5. 

The light is definitely weaker than the T5 that I have and the penetration s not that good. As I do not have a stand for it, there really isn't much motivation for me to spend the time to build one specially for it since the light output isn't what I had hoped for. Suppose the fact that it lacks good reflector and optics as the main reason for the poor performance. But at that price, cannot complain much. It doesn't mean the actual performance on plants is not good, just that I did not really get to test it out. But definitely, penetration power is not fantastic. 

Have instead converted it into a utility light to use around the house since I attached a 5m power cord to it.. haha...

----------


## ne0matr1x

> I got one of the 10w, and tested it on my 40cm(10gallon) tank running 2x16w T5. 
> 
> The light is definitely weaker than the T5 that I have and the penetration s not that good. As I do not have a stand for it, there really isn't much motivation for me to spend the time to build one specially for it since the light output isn't what I had hoped for. Suppose the fact that it lacks good reflector and optics as the main reason for the poor performance. But at that price, cannot complain much. It doesn't mean the actual performance on plants is not good, just that I did not really get to test it out. But definitely, penetration power is not fantastic. 
> 
> Have instead converted it into a utility light to use around the house since I attached a 5m power cord to it.. haha...


Hi Cyberkineti, how deep is your 40cm tank? If penetration is not good than I guess it won't work for my 45cm tank either. Unless I use the 20W version?

----------


## Cyberkinetic

I think it's about 30+cm (max). Like I said, to the naked eye, the light is definitely not as bright as my current T5s. However I'm not sure if that means it's not suitable totally. 

Let me try to get some photos if i can later today so you can have an idea what I was trying to say.

----------


## ethan2008

> Anybody care to share on the LED lights performance on the plants? Any pearling occurred? And can it grow high demanding plants like HC, hairgrass or glosso? I'm very interested to change my FL lights to LED but still not convinced on LED growing plants.
> 
> My tank is 4'x 1.5' x 1.5' and my lights are mounted about 20 cm above the water surface. As it is, my 54W x 4 FL is making the glosso grow upwards and not crawl, so I have to add 4' PL light (not sure the wattage).
> 
> The 20cm gap between the water surface is for aesthetic reasons. If this LED is good enough, I will switch.


I am running single 10W LED on my office nano since about 1.5 weeks ago (new setup), am trying to grow HC and Hairgrass with CO2 injection. So far no melting on HC, some growth observed on Hairgrass too. Will update again in a few weeks time, so far so good.

For 1.5' depth, I would think you will need at least 30W instead. I bought 2x30W for my 2.5' deep tank but the penetration and intensity is not comparable to my current 4x54W T5, PM me if you keen to know more.

----------


## Goodfish

Anyone tried those sold at sim lim tower? Look alike but cost more .I don't have credit card nor PayPal, so can only buy there. 10,20&30W power by 230v.

----------


## christmaslovebird

hi , I had bought one 20W to try on my tank. So far so good .i had used for around one mths.




> Anyone tried those sold at sim lim tower? Look alike but cost more .I don't have credit card nor PayPal, so can only buy there. 10,20&30W power by 230v.

----------


## felix_fx2

> hi , I had bought one 20W to try on my tank. So far so good .i had used for around one mths.


Planted tank or ?
I got the 10w version, for the price is good. But not didn't feel good enough for deeper then 1 feet tanks.

Btw bro, how long delivery. I checked for Dhl ... The charges more then the 10w itself.

----------


## moonbugs

Are those items running on 220-230V or do I need a transformer?

----------


## Goodfish

those i saw are on 230v, think not enough for my 2ft height. 10w think i will need 4nos,better go for 20w.Online cheaper,too bad i can't buy online.

----------


## christmaslovebird

Hi, is mainly ferns and some moss in there . Is low light tank that why ok for my usage . need to monitor for some time.




> Planted tank or ?
> I got the 10w version, for the price is good. But not didn't feel good enough for deeper then 1 feet tanks.
> 
> Btw bro, how long delivery. I checked for Dhl ... The charges more then the 10w itself.

----------


## seudzar

You all might want to try sm system (company) in Singapore. They do sell LED flood light. They might have the wattage you all want

----------


## jc12

Sorry for bringing up an old thread. Wanted to find out what wattage flood lights work for a 4x2x2 planted low tech tank. Most plants are low-medium light requirement. Not growing any carpet type plants per se but mostly micro chain swords. Thanks!

----------


## Shadow

I have friend who are using 4x30W but since you only planning for low-medium light plants requirement, you can half the amount. Maybe either 2x30W or 3x20W for better spread.

----------


## jc12

Awesome, thanks Shadow! Have just ordered a 10W flood light for a 45 cm cube tank. Again just low light plants/moss for shrimps. Hope this will work too. :-)

----------


## tureblue82

what stand is suitable for this?

----------


## jc12

I'll be googling it and see if I could DIY something like a goose neck stand.

----------


## angus

jc12: did you manage to find the goose neck stand?
I am seeking to buy 1 or 2 x 30W LED floodlight for my 4 feet x 1.5 (height) tank. The price varies per piece from 55-100 SGD, with many different manufacturers. Anyone got idea how to choose?

----------


## kermit13sg

I am thinking of getting this one 
*Aluminum 10W LED Flood Light AC85-256V, 8-900LM*should be just plug in and lights on, right? After all it is AC 85 -256V...

----------


## seudzar

Yes, you can use it in singapore . Singapore voltage is 230vac. There is an inbuilt voltage regulator in the flood light unit which can function from 85vac-256vac.

----------


## jc12

> jc12: did you manage to find the goose neck stand?
> I am seeking to buy 1 or 2 x 30W LED floodlight for my 4 feet x 1.5 (height) tank. The price varies per piece from 55-100 SGD, with many different manufacturers. Anyone got idea how to choose?


No I have not found a suitable stand. I may try to build one myself. I am thinking of getting either 3 x 20W or 2 x 30W for my 4x2x2 tank. I am more inclined towards 2 x 30W. Does anyone have experience or could provide advice o which is better for a 2 feet high tank? Only growing pygmy micro swords so not exactly high light requirement. Thanks! :-)

----------


## angus

I think it should be 2x30W for 4 feet tanks. The higher wattage is needed for the depth of the tank. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGhWziY_zh0
I am thinking of getting gardening thin iron rods to hang across the top of the tank to support these lights. Some of these floodlights are ultra light < 0.5kg.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I think it should be 2x30W for 4 feet tanks. The higher wattage is needed for the depth of the tank. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGhWziY_zh0
> I am thinking of getting gardening thin iron rods to hang across the top of the tank to support these lights. Some of these floodlights are ultra light < 0.5kg.


Sounds like a good project... maybe you can also try using thick-wall PVC pipes too, since the lights are relatively light. Just have to make sure the support beams are strong enough not to sag due to the length of the tank.

I guess the alternative would be just getting those ready-made stainless steel adjustable ones from LFS, like these:

http://www.eastoceansg.com/ans-hydro...cm-p-1327.html

http://www.eastoceansg.com/ans-hydro...cm-p-1331.html

----------


## jc12

Thanks! I'll try 2 x 30W then. I am thinking of using extruded aluminium rods/square beams from our local hardware store for the stand.

----------


## angus

just got a 50x30cm wire mash from Daiso to support my 20W LED floodlight. I would recommend these wire mash from Daiso as a cheap alternative. Daiso sells many different such wire meshs with different dimensions which can hold > 1kg worth of floodlights

----------


## kurty

ermm, i would like to learn how to do my own LED light..

can anyone please teach me..

----------


## Shadow

this is flood light, there nothing to learn just connect it to 3 pin wall plug  :Wink:

----------


## kurty

> this is flood light, there nothing to learn just connect it to 3 pin wall plug


Flood light, what Watt should I go for?
I have tight space Hence I can't hang it.. unless it comes with a bracket to hold onto the tank etc

----------


## Shadow

depending on the tank size, but that question that I do not want to answer. I do not have enough experience with LED.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, at this stage of DIY LED light systems for planted tanks, its basically alot of trial and error. Just have to buy a set and try, see if it can grow the plants, if its too much light then get lower wattage versions or raise the lightset higher, if its too little light then get higher wattage versions or add more sets. 

Somewhere along the way, you'll find the best combo that achieves nice plant growth, yet with minimal algae issues... then post a journal thread to detail your findings and share the knowledge.  :Smile:

----------

